# Meat cuts for jerky



## herkysprings

So I've only ever made the Good Eats Jerky recipe. I love the result but flank steak for jerky is a bit expensive.

I own a deli slicer now, so I was wondering what other cuts of meat might work? How would I slice it? (with or against the grain)

I just use the Good eats method to de-hydrate (no smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






), and it works for me.

Thanks for the info!


Good Eats Jerky recipe:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html


----------



## rbranstner

I love using venison roasts or any roast for that matter. I slice it against the grain but other guys slice with the grain so its just a matter of preference. I use my slicer and cut it against the grain then put the slices in my marinade for around 24 hours then throw it on the dehydrator.


----------



## jak757

I used to make jerky with a dehydrator, using similar ingredients.  I used london broils - I'd pick them up on sale, or at Sams.  It was always very good, and compared to store bought jerky, a lot less expensive 9and better tasting!).

I'm interested in hearing what others have used.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Whole eye of round roasts are the best IMHO for making jerky. Long straight grain to slice with and lean. We run them on sale pretty often at 2.99 lb. 
SOB


----------



## mballi3011

I was also gonna say the london broil is a good cut to Or even the sirloin tip roast is another good one just cut it in half and then slice it and it's pretty cheap to buy also.


----------



## jerrykr

Eye of Round, or Top Round (I think they may be the same cut).  London Broil is good too.  Any beef with little or no fat marbling.  Most other roasts have too much fat IMHO.

I prefer to cut across the grain too.  Marinate overnight, dehydrate, and cold smoke afterwards just like you would do to smoke cheese.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

A whole beef round consists of three major muscles,top round,eye of round and,bottom round. We cut top round steaks 1" to 1-1/2" thick to make london broils. Not all butchers cut them the same way.I'll try to get some images for you to see.......


----------



## triplebq

Have you ever slow cooked a London Broil ? I have not but am thinking of trying one just for grins ..


----------



## tasunkawitko

you can use any cut of meat that you want to use - the cheaper the better. some folks even press ground beef into thin strips for jerky. no worries - the jerky police aren't going to come after you!

as for cutting - with the grain for a chewy jerky and against the grain for something a little more tooth-friendly. try both and decide what your preference is.


----------



## tjohnson

"Eye of the Round" trims up nice and very little waste compared to other cuts.  Cut cross grain at 1/4" thickness.

I load up when it goes on sale


TJ


----------



## eman

same roast ,same cut  marinate minimum of 24 hrs an smoke.


----------



## meateater

Eye of round, I have done skirt, flank, sirloin also.


----------



## ddave

I've had good luck with top round.  I've heard London Broil is good too.

You don't want anything with too much fat in it though as the fat will turn rancid.

Dave


----------



## scubadoo97

I always found it the other way.  Against the grain is more tender.  With the grain results in you biting across long stands of meat so more toothy or chewy.


----------



## tasunkawitko

sorry, scuba - you're absolutely right- i was trying to multi-task again and managed to cross my descriptions.

thanks for catching that and setting the record straight!


----------



## pops6927

You can also use brisket, arm shoulder roast english cut, moc tender shoulder clod, sirloin tip roast and the heel of the round too.


----------



## scubadoo97

Wouldn't brisket be a little too fatty for jerky?


----------



## skua44

There is local butcher who can get bull meat, Argentine or Australian.  I know, I know, I should buy American beef.  I just don't know where to get USA bull meat.
The butcher slices it about 1/4" and it's less than $2/lb.  Was the last time I bought some, that is.  Made way good jerky.



A nation of sheep begets a government of wolves


----------



## jonboat

Guilty!!!!  When I get a hankering for home-made jerky and don't want to buy a roast, I'll pick up one of those tubes of 90% lean ground beef at Wally-World, marinade for 2 hours, load up the jerky cannon and fill the dehydrator.

Sometimes I also grind up misc scraps when we butcher a deer, and make jerky from that ground meat too.

As for whole-meat jerky, I go for the cheapest, leanest roast I can find on sale, then partially freeze it to make it easier to get nice slices right about 1/4" thick.  I usually cut across the grain - a personal preference. 

The key to me is lean, so that there is little or no fat that can go rancid, should hell freeze over and a batch of jerky last more than a few days (it's gone quick in my house!)

Since you're not looking for jerky to be tender and juicy, any cut will do.

For something really a bit different, I usually do up a few goose & duck breasts as jerky too. It's different, but good.


----------



## ohiomountainman

My meat of choice of meat is bottom round.Or what ever is on sale in bulk. LOL. just trim as much fat off as you can. Save fat for sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. (thats anouther thread I'm sure. I'm new here.) Just a short note the fat that is left on your jerky will go rancid if you leave it sit out for a long period of time. But my jerky don't make it that long. I did have some mold on me though. OK it does happen, A freind kept some jerky of mine saved back for a fishing trip it was moldy. Just wipe the mold off, it will be fine.


----------



## shtrdave

I have used all the cuts the bottom round will give you bigger pieces, cut across the grain for a more tender jerky and with for a chewier jerky.  Also try whole boneless pork loin, get as much of the fat as you can off, a little won't hurt anything if you cure it well, trust me you will be fighting over the pieces with the fat streaks in them.  Turkey breast makes great jerky also, have made from chicken breast but it is a lot of tedious cutting for me, thinking of trying chicken tenders.

I Like the cabela's, high mountain and shore lunch, (bought this one at Dunhams) I will usually cut up the meat and mix everything and put it in the bottom of the fridge for 3-4 days longer if the meat is thicker than say 3/8" mix it twice a day. dry in a cabela's 80L dehydrator. usually takes 6-8 hours to dry, will sit in a plastic Lock N Lock container on the counter or vac pac I usually do 18 or 20 pound at a time.


----------



## downstatesmoker

I used a top round (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82388/top-round-jerky-w-qview) and also just did venison (which was labeled venison steaks by whoever butchered the deer my friend caught). Not sure what cut it was. can tell you it was not the loin but beyond that not sure where that came off the deer.


----------



## sqwib

ohiomountainman said:


> My meat of choice of meat is bottom round.Or what ever is on sale in bulk. LOL. just trim as much fat off as you can. Save fat for sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (thats anouther thread I'm sure. I'm new here.) Just a short note the fat that is left on your jerky will go rancid if you leave it sit out for a long period of time. But my jerky don't make it that long. I did have some mold on me though. OK it does happen, A freind kept some jerky of mine saved back for a fishing trip it was moldy. Just wipe the mold off, it will be fine.


Wipe it off with vinegar, might even add a whole new dimension to the flavor of the jerky


----------



## papa g

TasunkaWitko said:


> you can use any cut of meat that you want to use - the cheaper the better. some folks even press ground beef into thin strips for jerky. no worries - the jerky police aren't going to come after you!
> 
> as for cutting - against the grain for a chewy jerky and with the grain for something a little more tooth-friendly. try both and decide what your preference is.




It's actually not bad, a buddy at work did this and the texture and flavor was pretty good.


----------



## bigfoot21075

Funny, most are saying it has to be super lean. The BEST jerky I have ever had was made from Prime Sirloin (from Costco, not cheap but not crazy $$ either when compared to store bought junk). Being prime it had nice marbling, that added with the occasional fat streak - HOLY COW it was terrific. Keep in mind though, I ALWAYS use cure when making Jerky, I would be afraid fat could go rancid if you don't.

That said, I have had great luck with London Broil as well.....


----------



## alblancher

Bigfoot  

fat in jerky is very flavorful  but I am still concerned about leaving fatty jerky off refrigeration.   Even if properly cured the oils in the fat will turn rancid fairly quickly.   I have done jekry without triming several times and it was delicious but I had to eat if pretty quickly.  If you want to store jerky for long term use,especially in warm weather  then you should remove as much fat as possible.  If you are planning on keeping it refrigerated and eating in a reasonable time frame then the extra fat is ok and does add a good deal of flavor.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tasunkawitko

>>>as for cutting - against the grain for a chewy jerky and with the grain for something a little more tooth-friendly. try both and decide what your preference is.<<<

whoops! i had that backwards - i've edited it to reflect the way it should be. sorry about that!


----------



## bigfoot21075

alblancher said:


> Bigfoot
> 
> fat in jerky is very flavorful  but I am still concerned about leaving fatty jerky off refrigeration.   Even if properly cured the oils in the fat will turn rancid fairly quickly.   I have done jekry without triming several times and it was delicious but I had to eat if pretty quickly.  If you want to store jerky for long term use,especially in warm weather  then you should remove as much fat as possible.  If you are planning on keeping it refrigerated and eating in a reasonable time frame then the extra fat is ok and does add a good deal of flavor.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


What is this long term storage of jerky of which you speak?


----------



## alblancher

I don't have a problem keeping properly cured and dried jerky in a sealed ziplock bag without refrigeration for months at a time.   I don't remember the USDA recommendations and I do not suggest you take my experience as safe but it is my experience.   I noticed that jerky with visible fat gets kind of slimy after a week or two.

When I was traveling a great deal for work I would leave home made jerky in my glove box.  Break off a piece or two and suck on it instead of a cigarette!


----------



## tasunkawitko

this is just me, but i have always gotten rid of all fat for my jerky. as for storage, i have always stored jerky in a container such as a jar with a couple of holes poked in the lid. never any mold, never any spoilage. for "long-term" storage of jerky that is not well-dried or jerky that might contain fat, i would recommend freezing and, possibly, vacuum sealing.


----------



## toad94

I have used bottom round roasts (cheap) and have lately used whole eye of round.  There is a store here that has a "user friendly meat sale" twice a year.  It is large chunks of meat.  6 lb eye of round makes a good batch of jerky.  I use a recipe I found on the net that is soy sauce, worchestershire, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and some brown sugar.  I have added bbq sauce and spicy things to vary it a bit.  I marinate overnite or for 24 hours and hang the pieces between the grates with wooden shish ka bob skewers.Try to keep the temp at 200 or lower and smoke with mesquite and hickory for 3 hours.  I store it in a zip bag in the fridge.  But it doesn't stay there long.  The last batch with bbq got a little hot and crunchy.   Took some to work, and it was gone in minutes with lots of compliments.   Even what seems a bad batch to me is great to other people!!!


----------



## spicy jill

London broil is all I ever use. It is perfectly lean, often on sale in my area, and the perfect texture and width when sliced against the grain for jerky. My chile-lime jerky is always perfect.


----------

